

Facebook launches bug bounty program - canistr
https://www.facebook.com/whitehat/bounty/

======
pak
I... don't know about you, but if I were a blackhat hanging on to a XSS or
CSRF bug in Facebook, I'd expect it to be worth a lot more than $500 on the
open market. If it could quietly expose arbitrary user data, it could be worth
tens of thousands easy; if it could arbitrarily change it, I don't even want
to think about how much that is worth...

